# Best use of gh when bulking.



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ok, so ive just done a big cut on little more than 4iu of gh a day.

now about to run a bulk cycle,

opionins on the best way to run gh from now on ?

4iu split am/pm like ive been doing

or

8 iu pre bed on training days.

ive also got lots of ghrp 6 and ghrp 2 and mod grf, i will be using but not sure on how to tie it all in yet.

currently been 4 iu gh slpit am/pm

100mcg mod grf/ ghrp 2 pre bed


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Training days would be my suggestion and what I think I will be doing.

Could also use GHRP and CJC 15mins then top it up with some GH 20mins later also.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Thought about a blast mate?

With the GHRP i used to jab it about 30 mins before a meal not sure about the mod grf tho


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I dont think there is sufficient evidence to say any amount of GH puts any muscle on... I think in a high androgen environment, insulin does a few things- like reduce SHBG, allowing more free testosterone.. and also increasing the number of GH receptors (up to 7iu 'slin shot). Increased T4 levels will allow higher protein turn over rate..

the combined effect is, the T4 and 'slin build more protein from the aminos the Test retains (and prevents being used for energy or being excreted); the GH is more effective because of the upregulated (by 'slin) GH receptors, and the test is more effective because of the reduced SHBG (because of the 'slin).. so you GROW muscle faster.... supposedly the GH also prevents some of the fat accumulation from insulin use..as does the T4...

I would take 2iu GH 20-30mins after each 7iu 'slin shot (so 2-3 times per day).

Take the GHRP & GHRF pre bed with melatonin (10mg) to have a nice big GH spike when you sleep; it keeps your pituitary gland upregulated (kind of like PCT or TCT for your pituitary..)


----------

